# Spectrum 3000K/12000K question



## Uncle Rico (Oct 22, 2007)

From what I have read here and other places online it seems like you need to get a good amount of reds and blues to have healthy plants, while green does not really help your plants but just makes them look greener (since the plants reflect green light). I looked at the spectrum chart on reefgeek (with the more accurate nanometer wavelenght measurement) and it looks like there is a spike in reds without much blues in a 3000K bulb and a spike in blue without much red in a 12000K bulb. If I were to use two of each in a 48 inch T5 light fixture (giving a total of 216 watts) would this provide the plants with the light they need by providing both blues and reds? I am asking this because I already have access to these bulbs for free, otherwise I have to spend 100 bucks on new bulbs if I want the 6500K/10000K setup.


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

I don't see why they wouldn't work... worth a try considering the cost difference! 

PS. I've grown plants under 3000K alone and they did great.

Giancarlo


----------



## Uncle Rico (Oct 22, 2007)

Yeah, it seems like it would, I need to do more research on plants from a biology book or something. I think a lot of information (and misinformation) is constantly passed on in the hobby without people knowing why, and then all these rules are made. I wonder if this "must have a bulb between 6500 and 10000" business is one of those things that keeps getting regurgitated or if the rule in fact has merit. I understand that other spectrums may be lacking in either red or blue and spiking in the other but it seems like multiple bulbs could complement each other where they are lacking.


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Agreed. In the end the use of "ideal" bulbs is to try and get the most growth/PAR from a particular setup. Many of us have grown plants under Home Depot shop lights at some point and have run them to the ground before replacing them... I have 4 year old bulbs right now come to think of it 

Giancarlo


----------

